# Mustard seed substitution



## flygirl

I have a quick recipe for pork vindaloo that calls for 2 t. of mustard seed which I do not have.  I do, however, have ground mustard.  I have the aromatics (garam masala, hot paprika, onion & garlic).  The mustard seed simmers first with the tomatoes and broth, then the aromatics are heated and added later.  Should I skip the mustard or can I add some ground and, if so, how much?  Thanks!


----------



## french fries

I would substitute with 1 to 1.5 t. of mustard powder, depending on its potency (how long has it been sitting on your shelf?).


----------



## hideoutchef

Since in Pork Vindaloo, the whole seeds are ground (with cumin seeds, red chilies, black peppercorns, cardamon seeds, cinnamon and fenugreek seeds or whatever other combination you use)  I would use 1 t ground mustard to 2 t whole mustard seeds.  There are many things that require whole mustard seeds that you would not be able to substitute the ground mustard for, but this is not one of them.  

After you have ground the other seeds add the mustard powder to them and then continue on with the recipe.  I am assuming that the next step after grinding the seeds is to put them in a bowl and add vinegar, salt and brown sugar and set aside until the onions have been cooked and pureed and ready to make the Vindaloo paste


----------



## flygirl

Thank you hideoutchef & frenchfries!  Fortunately, the gr. mustard was fresh (or shall I say, unopened/new).  This was from "Best 30-minute Recipe" by Cooks Illustrated, so minimal on the steps, but it turned out very nice over basmati rice with some fresh green beans.  Hubby and kids really enjoyed it!  Thanks for helping me out of a bind.


----------



## jltthomo

If I only have Dijon or English wet mustard,  what can I use as a sub. for mustard seeds.& also what sub. for juniper in a corn beef slow cook recipe? .Thank you can you help   jltthomo.


----------



## michaelga

Jltthomo said:


> If I only have Dijon or English wet mustard, what can I use as a sub. for mustard seeds.& also what sub. for juniper in a corn beef slow cook recipe? .Thank you can you help jltthomo.


Both mustards will have a fair amount of vinegar in them and would drasticly change a curry - I'd just leave them out, maybe add a bit more ginger / chili or a tiny amount of horseradish to add heat. Probably best to skip it though.

Juniper berries are pretty unique in flavour - best bet would be to add a bit of gin. If you can't do that then leave it out.

It would help a whole lot if you gave some more information on the recipes, then we could provide complimentary ideas instead of just substitutes.

Welcome to the board!


----------

